
Microsoft Beats Earnings; Revenue up 15% - mmm_grayons
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/Investor/earnings/FY-2020-Q3/press-release-webcast
======
wetpaws
It's a good place to be in the cloud business this year

~~~
ncmncm
I guess that answers my question about who in the world would have any reason
to be giving any money to Microsoft, anymore.

~~~
skinnymuch
Microsoft has been top 3 in market cap, profits, and earnings for a while now.
it’s not like there’s only one segment even if all the publicity and focus is
on cloud. They’re making money in lots of ways still.

